# Will Build Any Type Of Loft Or Coop! NJ



## supastar2 (Mar 8, 2011)

This is my friend that helped me with my coop. He does this on the side. If you have the plans for the design he can make anything you send! He just made a 50 pigeon loft.


Will make any type of Loft or Coop needed! Prices start at $95.00 unless otherwise discussed. can make hutches, Pigeon coops, Just let us know and we will tell you how much thanks for looking & if you want to see pics of what has been made just ask 

[email protected]


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey Post Some Pictures Here On Forum


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Deff post pics!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

$95.00, I got to see a pic of that.


----------



## supastar2 (Mar 8, 2011)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> $95.00, I got to see a pic of that.


Again,This is just what was asked of him to build to spec. If any one has a dead on design & build they want it can be completed exactly!


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

Very nice, but looks way too small for 50 birds.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

"If you have the plans for the design he can make anything you send! He just made a 50 pigeon loft."


I think he made a 50 pigeon loft for HIMSELF, and this is a loft he made for someone else


----------



## supastar2 (Mar 8, 2011)

Gurbir said:


> "If you have the plans for the design he can make anything you send! He just made a 50 pigeon loft."
> 
> 
> I think he made a 50 pigeon loft for HIMSELF, and this is a loft he made for someone else


No it was for another customer, He's geared more toward farm animals. So anything for those can be built too! I will try to get more pictures up.


----------

